# Great Pyr size



## Lynda V (Aug 30, 2017)

I just had my 7-month-old male Great Pyrenees weighed at the vet,and he is only 58 lbs. He is healthy in every way and has free access to food. The vet says that he will probably not reach 100 lbs. That's fine with me,as long as he's healthy,but I was surprised because both of his parents are large dogs and that's what I was expecting. Is there any reason to be concerned?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 30, 2017)

I would be. 7months he should be anywhere from minimum 80 lbs- 100 lbs
How did you deworm him?
What was the breeders protocol for deworming?

Is he neutered?
What feed is he on?

How large was the litter?
How old was he when you got him?
Was he by chance the runt of the litter?

How is his digestion?
Are you sure he is a purebred pyr? There can be more than one sire to a litter.


----------



## Lynda V (Aug 30, 2017)

We got him when he was 7 weeks old and he had been dewormed three times by then. He was also dewormed during his new puppy visits to the vet. I feed him Diamond Naturals food for large breed puppies,which is what his breeder recommended. His digestion seems fine. He came from a litter of eight. I'm not sure if he was the runt. He looked the same size as his litter mates when we first saw him at 4 weeks old and again when we picked him up at 7 weeks. As to if he's a purebred,we have absolutely no reason to think he's not. He sure looks like one!


----------



## secuono (Aug 30, 2017)

All are not massive dogs and some people feed them a ton, making them fat. Not brushing out the undercoat also makes them seem larger. 
They are 80-95# dogs, lean & sleek when not fat n messy. At least the ones here sure are bred leaner.
Unless you felt through the coat to feel how much or how little fat was on the parents, you have no idea if 100 is right or wrong. 
Some lines are smaller, some larger, just how it is.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a 67 pound female that is small. But that doesn't stop her from being a darn good sheep and chicken guard. She is a death killer on snakes, possums and cats. There are coyotes all around, but they don't come here. Our male is 104 pounds, again, not a large dog, but he does his job. I would love to have a large Great Pyrenees, but mine are on the small side. I sure wouldn't kick your pup to the curb for his small size. His heart and will might be the biggest you ever see.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Aug 30, 2017)

That is pretty small, but it doesn't mean he is bad dog. 

Was his fecal ever checked for cocci or giardia? What dewormer was used? 
They can have something like that in their system, but it might not be a high enough load to cause apparent health issues be enough to cause a poor weight gain and growth. 

How was his overall body condition?


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 30, 2017)

Lynda V said:


> He was also dewormed during his new puppy visits to the vet.





Lynda V said:


> picked him up at 7 weeks.



Unfortunately most pet vets or vets in general do not know the protocol for LGD pups and the length of time they should stay consistently dewormed.
All my dogs are dewormed every 3 weeks for a minimum of 16 weeks- usually 20 weeks is average for us.


Honestly the breeder should have never sold you the dog at that age- what is done is done but that is too young, it is also illegal in most states.

Now, on the flipside he could be a slow grower. And yes many pyrs are getting smaller and smaller. They can still do a great job with most predators.
Much depends on your land. predator type and load.

Pyrs can have intestinal issues so it is something to keep an eye on.

If he is growing still and "healthy" otherwise... don't worry.

We had friends that got a pyr pup at 7 weeks and he was 10 pounds!   they started our deworming program and he grew- he grew a bit slow but he grew. He is not a tall dog but within the standard and tops about 105 lbs. He is perfect. 

I don't ever underestimate smaller dogs- they have tenacity too!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 30, 2017)

My boy is 3/4 pyr and 1/4 anatolian and he is pretty tall but only 105 lbs. Just figure it this way, you won't have to feed him as much as an adult.   I wouldn't worry as long as he is healthy. Most LGDs on family farms just need a good bark and an intimidating personality to do their job. With good fences most will never have to do hand to hand combat with anything bigger than a racoon.


----------



## Lynda V (Aug 30, 2017)

Yes,I now know that I should never have been  given the puppy at so young an age,but,as has been pointed out,what's done is done. My dog was 11 lbs. at 7 weeks - I had no idea that that was small in any way. He had some very loose stools the first few weeks that I had him,and the vet did find worms,for which he was treated,and he didn't have any problems after that. My question now is,where do I go from here health-wise? Should I have him checked for worms again? Can anything be done now to help him grow? I am heart-sick that perhaps he didn't get the medical care that he needed   Here he is. If anyone detects anything non-Pyr,let me know!


----------



## TAH (Aug 30, 2017)

Lynda V said:


> Yes,I now know that I should never have been  given the puppy at so young an age,but,as has been pointed out,what's done is done. My dog was 11 lbs. at 7 weeks - I had no idea that that was small in any way. He had some very loose stools the first few weeks that I had him,and the vet did find worms,for which he was treated,and he didn't have any problems after that. My question now is,where do I go from here health-wise? Should I have him checked for worms again? Can anything be done now to help him grow? I am heart-sick that perhaps he didn't get the medical care that he needed   Here he is. If anyone detects anything non-Pyr,let me know!
> View attachment 38135


I don't know anything about Pyrenees but he is one stinking cute pup!


----------



## babsbag (Aug 30, 2017)

Don't beat yourself up, it may be that he is just small. Just love on him and feed him good quality food, he'll be fine. Getting another fecal would never hurt.  He looks Pyr to me.


----------



## Baymule (Aug 30, 2017)

Very handsome pup. Take good care of him as I know you already are, give him lots of love, he's a fine boy. Next you'll be posting going and  as he drives you nuts with his Pyr-puppy behavior!


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks pyr to me too...  he may just be a little slower grower as he was tiny as a lil pup... he looks like he has good bone size/structure- yeah I know he's laying sown so it is hard to see...

Love pyrs- just love them! Big, small, and everything in between- they have heart and are just wonderful dogs!
He clearly has a smoochable face!


----------



## Lynda V (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for all the encouraging comments. He is a good boy. He's made lots of positive progress in the past month, and his "woof" is every bit as deep and resonant as the big dogs. I love to hear him in the pasture at night,guarding his turf. As long as he's healthy,it's okay if he's not huge.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2017)

I think he looks fine.
I sure love my Pyrs.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 31, 2017)

I have an female LGD that is a mix of a few LGD breeds and if she wasn't FAT she would be about 85 lbs. I would hate to meet her in a fight.


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Aug 31, 2017)

Only 11 pounds at 7 weeks?


That is beyond undersized….that is stunted! I agree with SBC on the worming protocols.
Why did you take the pup so young? Was there a reason the "breeder" had you take it that young?

And for comparison, I have not had any Pyr litters here in ages.
But when I did, my pups weighed 25-30 pounds at that age.
Hope that helps with perspective. I had some that even went bigger than that.

Cute pup, but…BUT!!!!

I'm just floored at that size. Way way wrong.
What does the "breeder" say to you now…or have they disappeared…. 
I'd be leaning on them for a partial refund of monies you paid for that pup. 
I'd go there with vet diagnosis in hand. I'd be raising hell, but that's me.
I have expectations, and man that "breeder" does not meet any of mine!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2017)

secuono said:


> All are not massive dogs and some people feed them a ton, making them fat. Not brushing out the undercoat also makes them seem larger.
> They are 80-95# dogs, lean & sleek when not fat n messy. At least the ones here sure are bred leaner.
> 
> Unless you felt through the coat to feel how much or how little fat was on the parents, you have no idea if 100 is right or wrong.
> Some lines are smaller, some larger, just how it is.



Amen to that 
Spot on
The male pup we kept Roosevelt is 19 months old
He reminds me of a wolf
Long legs and lean
He is 3" taller than his sire
The dam Angel has a similar build
The sire Marvel and the female pup Bella are stockier
All are 80-100 lbs healthy happy and on the job


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 31, 2017)

@OneFineAcre  and @Lynda V    our Eliza (Chunks sister) is tall, long, lanky... not like any of the others.... 
kinda reminds you of Sesame Streets "one of these is not like the others" 
She is a great dog. She hovers at 90 lbs- she could definitely gain weight ... but she would be best below 110. She is pretty active and lives with the bucks.
Isaac loves her and it was sad when we had to move everyone around. He always cuddles with her and would pull her tufts of molting fur out. She would patiently sit and let him.

Now as tall as she is her sibs are on the stockier side. Very large boned and heavier dogs. 

the link below is the brothers at 9 months... Chunk weighed 115lbs .

They ALL do their job. No idea why she ended up tall long and lanky.... 

https://www.backyardherds.com/threads/9-month-pyr-pups-update-1-23-15.30538/


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> @OneFineAcre  and @Lynda V    our Eliza (Chunks sister) is tall, long, lanky... not like any of the others....
> kinda reminds you of Sesame Streets "one of these is not like the others"
> She is a great dog. She hovers at 90 lbs- she could definitely gain weight ... but she would be best below 110. She is pretty active and lives with the bucks.
> Isaac loves her and it was sad when we had to move everyone around. He always cuddles with her and would pull her tufts of molting fur out. She would patiently sit and let him.
> ...



I'm very happy with all of my dogs 
Love them all
And I've never lost a goat to a predator
I sold 5 pups and all are successful and in good homes
So I guess for a backyard "breeder" I'm doing Ok

ETA: or am I a so called "breeder " LOL


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2017)

@Southern by choice 
Did you see that Spinning Spider made a 2nd trip to Idaho to get a 2nd Spanish Mastiff ? And brought another pup back for someone else?
I think they got them from an Alpine breeder


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2017)

Glad they are getting some quality animals from reputable breeders with livestock


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 31, 2017)

OneFineAcre said:


> I'm very happy with all of my dogs
> Love them all
> And I've never lost a goat to a predator
> I sold 5 pups and all are successful and in good homes
> ...



IMO that term is used far too loosely.  
I also know far many more responsible breeders that breed a few litters in their lifetime than breeders that have huge kennels and breed for a living.
Of course I have seen that in reverse too.
It is never a one size fits all.

Often the people who should breed because they are very conscientious often don't.

It does make me really sad how so many awesome LGD breeds are being bred for the pet world and the guardian part they want to breed out. 

I realize I am getting older I love my laid back giants... I guess I won't ever get my Fila or My Black Russian- I don't have the energy for them...
My next dog will be a Newfoundland for "Little Bit" - 

I will never get away from HAIR!  Oh and I will get another Toli or type of toli. I miss Callie. OFA you'd have loved her- never one person met her and didn't.


----------



## Southern by choice (Aug 31, 2017)

you just told on yourself- 50 goats!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 31, 2017)

Southern by choice said:


> you just told on yourself- 50 goats!


Actually it's 51
49 Nigerians and 2 Toggs
Working in  it though


----------



## Lynda V (Sep 1, 2017)

Oookay,lots of opinions,which is good. As for why I took the puppy so young,simple answer,I didn't know any better. I have been in contact with the breeder,asking what she would expect  a 7 month old to weigh. She says anywhere between 50-70 lbs. in her experience. I've been to her farm and seen her adult dogs and they are all quite large. Don't know what to think at this point. Bottom line,I guess,is this is the pup I've got,I love him,he's doing a good job guarding my sheep,I'll get him the best care I can,and that's all I can do.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 1, 2017)

Lynda V said:


> Oookay,lots of opinions,which is good. As for why I took the puppy so young,simple answer,I didn't know any better. I have been in contact with the breeder,asking what she would expect  a 7 month old to weigh. She says anywhere between 50-70 lbs. in her experience. I've been to her farm and seen her adult dogs and they are all quite large. Don't know what to think at this point. Bottom line,I guess,is this is the pup I've got,I love him,he's doing a good job guarding my sheep,I'll get him the best care I can,and that's all I can do.



Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 1, 2017)

Lynda V said:


> Oookay,lots of opinions,which is good. As for why I took the puppy so young,simple answer,I didn't know any better. I have been in contact with the breeder,asking what she would expect  a 7 month old to weigh. She says anywhere between 50-70 lbs. in her experience. I've been to her farm and seen her adult dogs and they are all quite large. Don't know what to think at this point. Bottom line,I guess,is this is the pup I've got,I love him,he's doing a good job guarding my sheep,I'll get him the best care I can,and that's all I can do.



Sorry the thread sidetracked there...
Your boy looks healthy, he is growing... all good!

also... look at the first line in my signature...


----------



## Baymule (Sep 2, 2017)

Lynda V said:


> Oookay,lots of opinions,which is good. As for why I took the puppy so young,simple answer,I didn't know any better. I have been in contact with the breeder,asking what she would expect  a 7 month old to weigh. She says anywhere between 50-70 lbs. in her experience. I've been to her farm and seen her adult dogs and they are all quite large. Don't know what to think at this point. Bottom line,I guess,is this is the pup I've got,I love him,he's doing a good job guarding my sheep,I'll get him the best care I can,and that's all I can do.


I look at it like that's the dog I was supposed to have. I haven't gone shopping for any of the 4 dogs I have, they just sort of happened. You could have very easily picked another pup from the litter, but this is the dog that you are supposed to have. You now belong to him and he will love you until his dying day.


----------



## Mike CHS (Sep 2, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I look at it like that's the dog I was supposed to have. I haven't gone shopping for any of the 4 dogs I have, they just sort of happened. You could have very easily picked another pup from the litter, but this is the dog that you are supposed to have. You now belong to him and he will love you until his dying day.



I only replied to that so that it could be seen again.  Awesome post.


----------



## Lynda V (Sep 2, 2017)

Just an update. I had a fecal sample tested and it showed no parasites,thank goodness. Thank you to everyone who responded and gave advice. Baymule,I was touched by your words. You are so right. I could have picked any of the puppies in that litter,but this is the one that I set my heart on from the first,and we are a pair for better or for worse! He's a good boy,small though he might be.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 2, 2017)

just so you know @Lynda V  my "smallest" dog on the farm is the most fierce!    Truly he is a handsome dog and it is very clear he is loved and well cared for! 
One of my retired LGD's (pyr) lives in my house and is as spoiled as it gets they are wonderful dogs!


----------



## BrendaMNgri (Sep 3, 2017)

Lynda V said:


> Oookay,lots of opinions,which is good. As for why I took the puppy so young,simple answer,I didn't know any better. I have been in contact with the breeder,asking what she would expect  a 7 month old to weigh. She says anywhere between 50-70 lbs. in her experience. I've been to her farm and seen her adult dogs and they are all quite large. Don't know what to think at this point. Bottom line,I guess,is this is the pup I've got,I love him,he's doing a good job guarding my sheep,I'll get him the best care I can,and that's all I can do.



Yup, I guess that is what you can do! If it's working for you @Lynda V, you are lucky, and I hope the pup matures into a good dog.

*

*
_Edited by staff_


----------



## TAH (Sep 3, 2017)

BrendaMNgri said:


> Yup, I guess that is what you can do! If it's working for you @Lynda V, you are lucky, and I hope the pup matures into a good dog.


Thanks.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 3, 2017)

The 





TAH said:


> Thanks... I will have to find it.



I wouldn't waste my time if I were you


----------

